# Leaking oil pan



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

No, I that it is not a common issue. I have 15k miles, and it is not leaking (just did an oil change, no leak)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The Gen1 would leak if there was a malfunction of the PCV system. The engine crankcase would end up getting pressurized and pushing oil past the seals.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

I sure hope I don't have to change dealerships again I don't get why tjy have to be so shady


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hate to say this, but remember my thread "I almost bought a Gen2 Cruze Today"?

Yeah, that had a leaky oil pan as well. Puked its guts out all over our lot. I thought it was just a fluke, but now that I seen this, I am going to ask the service people Wednesday if that is a common issue.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

That would be awesome I know one other person that got his oil pan replaced at his first oil change like me as well so idk I just hope they fix it I actually really like my second gen! I never really had any problems with my 2015.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

2016cruzeLTgen2 said:


> That would be awesome I know one other person that got his oil pan replaced at his first oil change like me as well so idk I just hope they fix it I actually really like my second gen! I never really had any problems with my 2015.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...-1-4t-owners-watch-oil-leaks.html#post2865554


----------



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

What mileage are at now? Have you had any service issues? I have a 2016.5 with no issue yet. Is yours a 2015.5 or a 2017?


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

I just had my oil pan replaced for a leak as well. 2016 with about 33,000 miles, but it's been leaking for last 10,000 miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

mine was weeping but it was a quick fix. some of the pan bolts was loose from factory & the GM tech guys didn't care when they changed my oil 3x. when I looked the bolts needed a lil snug good so far


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> mine was weeping but it was a quick fix. some of the pan bolts was loose from factory & the GM tech guys didn't care when they changed my oil 3x. when I looked the bolts needed a lil snug good so far


Just curious - was the upper or lower section of the pan leaking?


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Just curious - was the upper or lower section of the pan leaking?


Mine was the lower pan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arul Aadithyan (May 12, 2020)

2016cruzeLTgen2 said:


> Anyone else experience a leaking oil pan got mine replaced at 7700 kms and I've driven 200 kilometres artist and it's leaking again! The service advisor said it's a common thing on the new cruze. Please share your experience please.


 I do have the same problem ! Have you rectified it ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Arul Aadithyan said:


> I do have the same problem ! Have you rectified it ?


Reseal it and it will likely not be an issue again.


----------



## Arul Aadithyan (May 12, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Reseal it and it will likely not be an issue again.


I'm gonna do that and thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Arul Aadithyan (May 12, 2020)

What was the exact money you spent to get that fixed ? cause i do not have any idea since the city is new to me. @jblackburn


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Arul Aadithyan said:


> What was the exact money you spent to get that fixed ? cause i do not have any idea since the city is new to me. @jblackburn


It is usually covered under powertrain warranty in the US. My Gen 1 leaked and was resealed under warranty; the 2 hasn't been an issue (yet).

I would expect it's in the ~1-2 hour labor range on a Cruze.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dealership just did mine for a bit under $600. I have a warranty but that’s what they billed the warranty company.


----------



## Arul Aadithyan (May 12, 2020)

$600 just for a sealant and labor charge ?? The price is fair if they gonna replace the oil pan.


----------

